

Useful Resources related to Technology & Startups - nns1212
http://www.theniravshah.com/2011/09/excellent-resources-for-technology.html
Following are some great technology and startups related resources that I have come across:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR6Z6KLc (Steve Jobs Speech. Watch it again and again and again...)
http://news.ycombinator.com/ (Latest News in the Tech/Startup Industry)
http://ycombinator.com/lib.html (YCombinator Startup Library)
http://www.sfu.ca/~mvolker/biz/ (Business Basics for Engineers)
http://cslibrary.stanford.edu/ (Stanford CS Library)
http://stackoverflow.com/ (Tech Q &#38; A)
http://answers.onstartups.com (Startup Q &#38; A)
http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html (Paul Graham Essays)
http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book (Ruby on Rails Tutorial Book)
https://www.djangoproject.com/ (Python - Django Framework)
http://angel.co/ (Angel List)
http://webchat.freenode.net/ (Join any channel, for example, #rubyonrails, #css, #jquery, #ubuntu, etc. for quick Q &#38; A and chat)
http://www.github.com (For open source code)
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/popularVideos.html (Stanford E-Corner Popular Videos)<p>I will keep the list updated. If you believe I am missing something, please mention it in the comments.
======
nns1212
Following are some great technology and startups related resources that I have
come across:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uR6Z6KLc> (Steve Jobs Speech. Watch it
again and again and again...)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/> (Latest News in the Tech/Startup Industry)

<http://ycombinator.com/lib.html> (YCombinator Startup Library)

<http://www.sfu.ca/~mvolker/biz/> (Business Basics for Engineers)

<http://cslibrary.stanford.edu/> (Stanford CS Library)

<http://stackoverflow.com/> (Tech Q & A)

<http://answers.onstartups.com> (Startup Q & A)

<http://www.paulgraham.com/articles.html> (Paul Graham Essays)

<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book> (Ruby on Rails
Tutorial Book)

<https://www.djangoproject.com/> (Python - Django Framework)

<http://angel.co/> (Angel List)

<http://webchat.freenode.net/> (Join any channel, for example, #rubyonrails,
#css, #jquery, #ubuntu, etc. for quick Q & A and chat)

<http://www.github.com> (For open source code)

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/popularVideos.html> (Stanford E-Corner Popular
Videos)

I will keep the list updated. If you believe I am missing something, please
mention it in the comments.

